# CCW for person arrested for domestic violence but charges dropped



## Rabbit_Racer (Mar 9, 2010)

A couple of years back both me and my wife were arrested for domestic violence but the charges were dropped when they realized they had arrested the wrong couple and it never went to trial. But the arrest record was not expunged or sealed. Would this affect my ability to get a CCW in the state of florida?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Let me be the first to say, talk to a lawyer. Get the record expunged and then you don't have to ever worry about it again.

http://www.fdle.state.fl.us/content...-9a96-ba69fc4181f7/Seal-and-Expunge-Home.aspx


----------



## Rabbit_Racer (Mar 9, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Let me be the first to say, talk to a lawyer. Get the record expunged and then you don't have to ever worry about it again.
> 
> http://www.fdle.state.fl.us/content...-9a96-ba69fc4181f7/Seal-and-Expunge-Home.aspx


I was told that getting something expunged means regular people and businesses wouldnt be able to see it but the government still can.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Expunged means completely removed from view, no access to the record itself without a court order. Sealed means Gov agencies can still see it. Check the FAQ section at the link I posted.

and this is the reason I said talk to a lawyer. They will know exactly what can be done and have accurate information on what it all means.


----------



## Rabbit_Racer (Mar 9, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Expunged means completely removed from view, no access to the record itself without a court order. Sealed means Gov agencies can still see it. Check the FAQ section at the link I posted.
> 
> and this is the reason I said talk to a lawyer. They will know exactly what can be done and have accurate information on what it all means.


Thanks i appreciate that.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

wow thats terrible they arrest the wrong couple and now its on your records. thats a bunch of bull if you ask me. if they find out they got the wrong people they need to take everything including the arrest off the record. but like bruce said talk to a lawyer and im sure it won't affect you to much since they picked up the wrong people


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I was arrested for domestic violence years ago but it never went to court. its only messed with me one time and that was with a shieff in a may issue state (AL), I've never had an issue buying weapons or getting a CCW in a shall issue state.


----------



## Rabbit_Racer (Mar 9, 2010)

Redwolf said:


> I was arrested for domestic violence years ago but it never went to court. its only messed with me one time and that was with a shieff in a may issue state (AL), I've never had an issue buying weapons or getting a CCW in a shall issue state.


Is florida may or shall issue?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

its a shall issue, AL is still a may issue. but I still have one. had to get my shieff to sign for me.


----------

